# AMD Live! ??



## massahwahl

I was looking in my bios today and noticed I had the option to enable or disable AMD Live! but im not entirely sure what it does... Should I enable it or what?


----------



## StrangleHold

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,3715_14083,00.html


----------



## massahwahl

I read a little faq about it but it still doesnt entirely make sense. Is it going to enhance my media capabilities? Do I need to download and use their software to get a benefit from it? and is it geared towards mobile users?


----------



## StrangleHold

The Bios
Rapid on/off functionality, enabled through the BIOS with the “Away Mode” driver supplied by Microsoft, will enable AMD LIVE! experiences at a moment's notice, powering up quickly when needed and hibernating when not in use. 

What Live is.

With AMD LIVE!, consumers can get a flexible choice for enhanced home entertainment experiences. AMD LIVE! systems are feature-rich, multimedia PCs with advanced configurations. Requirements include AMD64 dual-core technology (Socket AM2), Microsoft ® Windows ® Media Center Edition ( Windows ® Vista™ Premium or Ultimate when they become available), the latest in video and audio, as well as 1GB memory. A TV Tuner and remote control are optional. 

AMD LIVE! On Demand provides the ability to stream live or prerecorded TV to virtually any device with a media player; stream m usic to other PCs and devices, stream h ome movies to friends and relatives, minutes after downloading them to PC, and set the PC or TiVo to record a TV show from a PC, PDA, or cell phone. 
AMD LIVE! Compress can enable consumers to compress large multimedia files in order to save space and time . Consumers and OEMs will be able to download these applications free from AMD's website in the very near future. 
AMD LIVE! Network Magic allows users to easily manage, secure and do more with their home network. 
AMD LIVE! LogMeIn allows users to remotely access and control their AMD LIVE! systems, get access to content, files, programs, bookmarks, etc, from anywhere, and move media or files between work and home PCs. 
AMD LIVE! Media Vault automatically backs up users' digital content collection to a secure online server


----------



## massahwahl

Oh so its dumb and i dont need to enable it then.. lol


----------



## StrangleHold

No, unless you plan on using Live to its fullest potential .


----------



## massahwahl

I looked into it but most of those services are monthly subscription based.


----------



## StrangleHold

I've never used it. Always seemed like a gimmick to me.


----------



## massahwahl

That's what it appears to be to me too. For some reason after enabling it in my bios my startup time got a lot faster... Figure that one out!


----------

